# Piedmont M/L Hunt



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2016)

Any reports from this hunt?


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Nov 1, 2016)

It was hot! Saw deer everyday but most of them were small. I didn't hear many shots where I was at. There was about 10 every morning and less than that every afternoon. Saturday morning the deer seemed to be moving more but I think most people left Saturday around lunch. At least where we were at.


----------



## wshooks (Nov 1, 2016)

it was hot! our group of 4 saw a total of 22 deer including a few good bucks. one of the group decided to take a doe fri night. it was the 168th deer singned in. we left sat afternoon


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Y'all.


----------

